# What to wear?



## Celtic Hill Farm (Aug 4, 2011)

What is the 'normal' thing for men to wear when showing Shetlands in halter classes? I am handling a modern roadster pony in a halter class at a pinto show next weekend and I don't know what is appropriate to wear?


----------



## kaykay (Aug 6, 2011)

Since its a pinto show its a bit different. I was told in Pinto to dress according to what your type is so I am not sure what "pinto type" they classify modern shetlands? What halter class division did you enter? The divisions types are stock, hunter, pleasure and saddle.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Aug 8, 2011)

kaykay said:


> Since its a pinto show its a bit different. I was told in Pinto to dress according to what your type is so I am not sure what "pinto type" they classify modern shetlands? What halter class division did you enter? The divisions types are stock, hunter, pleasure and saddle.


Saddle type I believe. Showing in a saddlesuit is out of the question as mine does not fit me. LMAO So should I just go with a suit?


----------



## brasstackminis (Aug 9, 2011)

Everyone I know that shows minis in pinto shows shows in an "English" type halter because if they use a "western" type halter they have to wear a cowboy hat!






So we always show in a long sleeved, button up shirt and nice jeans or slacks with some sort of neck bling and a show halter that would be used at a mini show. Even my friends with sheltands do the same thing. So I just went along with the crowd. The shows I went to were pretty laid back, so I am not sure what is "normal" but that is what I have been doing the last several years. I have a mare that was high point breedstock mini in pinto...so I guess it was not that big of a deal if we _*were*_ a little off in the clothing department.





Karen


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Aug 9, 2011)

Okay thanks! And neck bling?


----------

